# Sandy Hook Surf Fishing



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I have just recently been venturing out to the NJ shores from Maryland. Fished exculsively the Belmar beaches and inlet. I have been hearing some good fishing at Sandy Hook. I prefer bait surf fishing, but have some metal to toss for breaking fish. Can someone please tell me where in that area is good for bait surf fishing and how to get there? All I will need is an address of a near by establishment and i can mapquest it and find the area(s).

I havent had too much luck at Belmar asides from some togs, croakers and dink stripers. The Jersey shores is a monstrous landscape to fish and was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey KT,

Doesn't look like either folks know a whole halibut it or they aren't being sociable. I don't fish the Jersey shore but I do have a site that talks quite a bit about it and you could definitely pick up some info on places to fish. There are also contact names there. Best of luck!

Gotta hook 'em to cook 'em!

FB


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

and now the link....heh heh heh....

http://www.stripersurf.com/


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Fishbreath for responding to my post. I'll take a look into the site and see if I am able to find some hot spots. Thanks again. Just didn't want to trouble anyone too much. Trust me I ventured out to the Jersey shores about 4 times already and did a heck of alot of my own adventures before I decided to ask some help of some friendly and knowledgable Jersey surf fisherman. Thanks again Fish


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Sandy Hook*

If you mapquest Bahrs Marina or Bahrs Resturant you should be right on the money. It is right off of route 36 heading south. The hook has beaches all along it and they are marked. When you first go on, there is a beach to your right, lot of bait fishing there Or you can go out the the point or I believe they call it North Beach, (nice long walk) and they fish there. In short, the beaches are all for bait and plugging so you should fit right in anywhere you choose to stop. And as I said they are marked pretty good. 

Fishing has been slow, but with the change of weather it should pick up. Boats were off of Bradley Beach today and they appeared to be just bailing fish...but didn't see for sure as the kids took my glass out of the car...

Good luck, we are really friendly here, and I just signed on or would have answered you sooner. 

Another site is stripersonline.com... good stuff along with stripersurf.com which as stated is very good also.... saltshaker


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*jersey fishing*

try island beach state park..if u have 4wd u can drive the beach to baraget inlet.(permit is like 140 a yr).if not try the area out front of the top of the mast...motel....LBI will produce lots of big bass this time of year (fishermans headquartes on right as u enter the island will give u info and bait.....park and walk over the dune.....if u have 4wd u need a permit..(it is a pain cause there are like 5 towns on the 18 mile long beach island and they all require permits)....just saw the weather n"eater like
mon....the temps have cooled or cold and the storm should turn them bass on...hope this helps...just ask.........jerz out


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Sandy Hook and Jersey Fishing*

Hey there SaltShaker,

Thanks for helping out. I was a Fishbreath out of water talking about the Jersey shore although I hear it can be good.  I'm still drooling over all the big Drummies being caught down in Rodanthe. Wishin' I were fishin'. I'll be down on AI next week hoping to catch the migration there, and then later in December back down to paradise (Hatteras). Good fishing to you and JerseySalt. Hope they come in close to shore for you and stay close all the way down.  Go for it KT.

Gotta hook 'em to cook 'em!

Fishbreath


----------

